

Two-seater German-made multicopter flying machine on its way - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/118131-two-seater-german-made-multicopter-flying-machine-on-its-way

======
dsr_
Why we don't have jetpacks and flying cars:

A: We do. A helicopter is a flying car, built safe enough for commercial use
by a trained pilot. Anything that incorporates enough safeguards to be
reasonably useful will be a lot like a helicopter.

B: Humans are bad enough at driving on the ground, in 2 dimensions of space.
Add a velocity assist from gravity, and the danger factor goes way up.

In other words, humans can't generally be trusted with these technologies. We
need robopilots.

